# puppy coming home in 6 weeks...supplies?



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Guys, been 5 years since I've brought a puppy home! First of all what size collar fits an 8 week old golden? And in your experience, what, besides a crate (which we have) are 'must have' items to have on hand for new puppy? I feel as excited as when I was expecting a baby! Thanks is advance!


----------



## sjrjensen (Jan 4, 2011)

*Supplies*

Our Kona is 9 weeks now and I know hownyou feel! We got her some string pull toys, small ten is balls( she loves), a no stuffing pull toy with a plastic bottle in it(she likes this a lot, too), others recommended bully sticks and they help a lot with the chewing. 

Her collar is a really small one that adjusts. It took her two weeks to get used to wearing it. make sure you have small treats to help with the training. We get her a treat every time she potties outside. It is working pretty well. 

Have fun and get sleep while you can. Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello! I always love to prepare, so before I got my Golden I was making a list of supplies. 

I took a visit to my local dollar store and found a lot of supplies to choose from. I bought two different collars there. The first one being an 8-12 inch collar, with a little bell on it. And the second being a 10-16 inch collar. (I bought the one with a bell because I know that pups can get lost, or hidden inside our homes, and I thought it would be smart to have a collar with a jingle! And it comes in handy when she's outside and I'm calling her to come in, that way I can hear her coming)

Here was my list:

1. Adjustable 8-12 inch and 10-16 inch collar
2. Leash
3. A ceramic food and water bowl
4. Puppy pads (even though I never used them because I didn't want the dog to ever think she can wee in the house!)
5. Frontline Plus
6. Plush toys (make sure there are no beads in them!)
7. Rope pulls and Tennis Balls!
8. Kong toy
9. Puppy bed
10. Treats for training
11. Small chewing bones
12. A travel bowl (the cloth kind that folds for traveling)
13. Oatmeal shampoo
14. Crate
15. Brush
16. Plastic jug with lid that has measuring marks on it to keep the puppy kibble in (makes for easy pouring and storing, and measuring)
17. And I got these awesome bowls for the crate from OVERSTOCK that latch onto the sides, so they don't spill when puppy is in there.







Coop Cup Stainless Steel 16-oz Feeder (Set of 2) | Overstock.com
But warning: when puppy is little it's not a good idea to leave food or water in crate (for potty reasons). But if you were gone for a long time I would leave a_ little_ water in the bowl 

And last but not least a three drawer organizer (from Rubbermaid or Steralite) to keep the supplies in!

Keep in mind that I went to my Dollar Store for 90% of the supplies! Supplies don't have to be expensive in order to be quality!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a thread that someone had earlier last year about puppy supplies. It has been several years for me so I dont remember:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/73372-puppy-supplies.html


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! Excited to shop!


----------



## Colts dad (Jan 11, 2011)

Colt came home a week ago today. He has absolutely NO interest in the Kong. He likes the cat's toys best, so we got him some larger plush toys for him. He spends most of his time with his worm. (long slender toy with squeaker inside) See pic

You need to get him/her used to collar and leash ASAP. I put a collar on him when we left the breeder and he has never had a problem with it. We walk around the house all day with the leash on for a few days, he chewed on it the first couple days, but then paid no attention to it. When I put it on him now, he doesn't seem to mind. 

Shampoo for puppies, my puppy smelled horrible when we brought him home and needed a bath. We gave him his first 4 days after coming home. It was sooooo cold the first few days we were afraid to bath him until it got a little warmer. 

Puppy pads, although we don't want him going in the house, the breeder started paper training. We don't crate, only contain, but when in "Colt's Room" he uses them if we are gone and at night. (TWO NIGHTS IN A ROW, NO ACCIDENTS NOW...WOOHOOO!!!!)

Good luck! The puppy is tiring but worth every single minute of it!


----------



## cmike (Mar 16, 2015)

There are many things you should add to your new puppy checklist: 
Poop bags
Training treats
Collar, leash and harness
Food and water bowls
Puppy food
Grooming supplies
Toys
Pet stain remover or dog urine cleaning products.
As time goes on, you will need to add to it many other things, but it’s important to get the essentials. You can read more about every item here New puppy checklist


----------

